# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بوعلی سینا

## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشگاه  بوعلی سینا ، در سال 1352 تأسیس شد و درحال حاضر دارای 78 رشته تحصیلی با  گرایشهای مختلف در 7 دانشكده تربیت بدنی نهاوند ، دانشكده هنر و معماری ،  دانشکده ادبیات وعلوم انسانی ، دانشکده تربیت دبیرملایر ، دانشکده علوم  پایه ، دانشکده فنی مهندسی ، دانشکده کشاورزی و یك آموزشكده و یك مجتمع با  ظرفیت 6986 نفر دانشجو در مقطع كاردانی - كارشناسی ارشد و دكتری می باشد.


آدرس سایت: www.basu.ac.ir

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی*  معرفی :

دانشكده  كشاورزي در سال 1356 تاسيس شد و فعاليت علمي خود را با رشته زراعت واصلاح  نباتات در مقطع ليسانس در سال 1362 آغاز نمود. هم اكنون ساختمان اصلي اين  دانشكده در فضاي اصلي دانشگاه بوعلي سينا واقع شده است كه مشغول فعاليتهاي  علمي و پژوهشي مي باشد و داراي مقاطع ليسانس و فوق ليسانس در گروههاي خود  است. 
در حال حاضر دانشكده كشاورزي 60 عضو هيات علمي و حدود 1700 دانشجو دارد كه 20 نفر آنها در مقطع فوق ليسانس در حال تحصيل هستند. 
 
دانشكده  كشاورزي در حال حاضر 9 گروه آموزشي دارد. گروههاي اين دانشكده شامل  باغباني، خاكشناسي، زراعت واصلاح نباتات، تكنولوژي توليدات دامي،  گياهپزشكي، ترويج و آموزش كشاورزي، ماشينهاي كشاورزي، مهندسي آبياري و  بيوتكنولوژي ميباشد.

 
هر گروه توسط يك نفر مدير گروه كه توسط راي گيري از اعضاي هيات علمي دانشكده انتخاب ميشود، مديريت ميشود.  
مديريت  دانشكده شامل رياست دانشكده و 3 نفر معاونت است كه رييس دانشكده را همراهي  ميكنند : معاونت آموزشي، معاونت مالي و معاونت پژوهشي.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده هنر و معماری*  *معرفی* 

دانشکده  هنر و معماری در سال 1381 از ادغام دو گروه آموزشی معماری از دانشکده  مهندسی و باستان شناسی از دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی تاسیس شد و دارای  سه گروه معماری و شهرسازی ، باستان شناسی و گرافیک می باشد و در مقاطع  کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری مشغول به فعالیت است. 

این دانشکده 447 دانشجو در مقاطع ذکر شده دارد. و 20 عضو هیات علمی در دانشکده مشغول به فعالیتهای علمی و پژوهشی می باشند.

*مدیریت دانشکده شامل :* 

ریاست  دانشکده آقای دکتر یعقوب محمدی فر و سه معاونت که شامل معاونت آموزشی:  آقای دکتر عباس مترجم، معاونت اداری و مالی آقای بشیر پور وقار ، معاونت  پژوهشی آقای دکتر سعید علی تاجرمی باشند که ریاست دانشکده را همراهی می  کنند.


*اطلاعات تفصیلی گروه ها* به شرح ذیل می باشد:


گروه  معماری دانشگاه بوعلی سینا در سال 1372 در دانشکده فنی و مهندسی با عضویت  مهندس عراقچیان و مهندس اسعدی تاسیس شد که در سال 1382 منتقل شد.

در حال حاضر دارای مقاطع کارشناسی پیوسته معماری و کارشناسی ارشد معماری و طراحی شهری می باشد.

دوره  کاردانی این رشته نیز از سال 1372 لغایت 1386 بوده است که هم اکنون حذف  گردیده است. و در حال حاضر در مقاطع کارشناسی پیوسته 130 نفر دانشجو و در  مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در دو گرایش معماری تعداد 7 نفر دانشجو و طراحی شهری  تعداد 10 نفر در حال فعالیت می باشد و تعداد 10 نفر اعضاء هیات علمی این  گروه را همراهی می نمایند. 



*گروه باستان شناسی* دانشگاه بوعلی سینا در سال 1381 به شرح ذیل تاسیس شده:

1-دوره کارشناسی پیوسته سال 83 
2-دوره کارشناسی ارشد سال 88 
3-دوره دکتری از سال تحصیلی 1390 دانشجو پذیرفته است.



*گروه ارتباط تصویری (گرافیک)* که در سال 1383 به شرح ذیل تاسیس شد:

تاسیس رشته کاردانی در سال 1383
حذف دوره کاردانی در سال 1387
تاسیس رشته در مقطع کارشناسی در سال 1387
پذیرش در دوره دوره شبانه و روزانه با ظرفیت سالیانه 30 نفر 
تعداد دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل 75 نفر

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی و مهندسی*  *معرفی*  
دانشكده  مهندسي در سال 1356 تاسيس شد و فعاليتهاي علمي خود را در مقطع ليسانس در  رشته مهندسي آب آغاز كرد. هم اكنون ساختمان اصلي اين دانشكده در فضاي اصلي  دانشگاه بوعلي سينا واقع شده است كه مشغول فعاليتهاي علمي و پژوهشي مي باشد  و داراي مقاطع ليسانس، فوق ليسانس و دكترا در گروههاي خود است. 

دانشكده مهندسي داراي 6 گروه آموزشي است. اين دانشكده حدود 1400 دانشجو و 68 عضو هيات علمي دارد. مديريت  دانشكده شامل رياست دانشكده و 3 نفر معاونت است كه رييس دانشكده را همراهي  مي كنند : معاونت آموزشي، معاونت مالي و معاونت پژوهشي و مديريت تحصيلات  تكميلي. 

*گروه های آموزشی :*  
گروه هاي آموزشي دانشكده عبارتند از: صنايع، مكانيك، برق، كامپيوتر، عمران و مواد.
هر گروه توسط يك نفر مدير گروه كه توسط راي گيري از اعضاي هيات علمي دانشكده به مدت 2 سال انتخاب ميشود، مديريت مي شود.  


  



گروه مهندسی صنایع :
گروه  مهندسی صنایع دانشگاه بوعلی سینا در سال 1373 تاسیس و هم اکنون در  کارشناسی مهندسی صنایع (تولید صنعتی ) ، کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی صنايع  (سیستمهای اقتصادی و اجتماعی) و كارشناسي ارشد مهندسي صنايع (صنايع) دانشجو  می پذیرد. 



گروه مهندسی مکانیک 
گروه  مکانیک دانشگاه بوعلی سینا در سال 1366 تأسیس گردیده و هم اکنون در رشته  های کارشناسی مهندسی مکانیک (گرایش های طراحی جامدات و حرارت­و­­­سیالات) ،  کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی مکانیک (گرایش های طراحی کاربردی و تبدیل انرژی) و  دکتری مهندسی مکانیک (گرایش طراحی کاربردی) دانشجو می پذیرد.
گروه مهندسی برق
گروه  برق دانشگاه بوعلی سینا در سال 1377 تأسیس گردیده و هم اکنون در رشته های  کارشناسی مهندسی برق (گرایش های الکترونیک و قدرت) ، کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی  برق (قدرت) دانشجو می پذیرد.
گروه مهندسی کامپیوتر 
گروه  كامپيوتر با یک رشته کارشناسی کامپیوتر (گرایش نرم افزار) و یک رشته  کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر (گرایش هوش مصنوعی) دارای بیش از 200 دانشجوی در  حال تحصیل می باشد. اعضای هیات علمی این گروه علاوه بر ارائه دروس نظری و آزمایشگاهی  به دانشجویان رشته کامپیوتر، هر ساله به انجام پروژه های تحقیقاتی  گوناگونی مبادرت می کنند که نتایج آنها در سطح استان، ملی و حتی بین المللی  مورد استفاده قرار گرفته و در همایشهای داخلی و خارجی و همچنین مجلات  معتبر بین المللی منتشر گردیده است. آزمایشگاههای مجهز این گروه علاوه بر  سرویس دهی به دانشجویان دانشگاه بوعلی سینا، در قالب قراردادهایی، در  اختیار سایر دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزشی دیگر نیز قرار می گیرند.
گروه مهندسی عمران 
گروه  عمران دانشگاه بوعلی سینا در سال 1368 تأسیس گردیده و هم اکنون در رشته  های کارشناسی مهندسی عمران (عمران) ، کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی عمران (گرایش  های سازه و مکانیک خاک ­وپی) و دکتری مهندسی عمران (مکانیک خاک ­وپی)  دانشجو می پذیرد.
گروه مواد 
گروه  مهندسی مواد دانشگاه بوعلی سینا در سال 1386 تاسیس و هم اکنون در رشته  کارشناسی مهندسی مواد گرايش متالورژي صنعتي دانشجو مي پذيرد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی*  *معرفی*  
دانشكده  ادبيات و علوم انساني در سال 1365 تاسيس شد و فعاليت خود را با رشته هاي  اقتصاد و زبان فرانسه در سال 1367 آغاز نمود. هم اكنون ساختمان اصلي اين  دانشكده در فضاي اصلي دانشگاه بوعلي سينا واقع شده است كه مشغول فعاليتهاي  علمي و پژوهشي مي باشد و داراي مقاطع ليسانس، فوق ليسانس و دكترا در  گروههاي خود است.
دانشكده  ادبيات و علوم انساني داراي 12 گروه آموزشي است و هم اكنون حدود 2300  دانشجو و 80 عضو هيات علمي دارد.مديريت دانشكده شامل رياست دانشكده و 3 نفر  معاونت است كه رييس دانشكده را همراهي ميكنند : معاونت آموزشي، معاونت  مالي و معاونت پژوهشي. 

*گروه های آموزشی*  

گروه  هاي آموزشي اين دانشكده عبارتند از: زبان وادبيات فارسي ، زبان و ادبيات  عرب، تربيت بدني ، علوم تربيتي، الهيات، حقوق، معارف اسلامي، زبانهاي  خارجي، فرهنگ وزبانهاي باستان، زبانشناسي همگاني، كتابداري و زبان و ادبيات  فرانسه. 
هر گروه توسط يك نفر مدير گروه كه توسط راي گيري از اعضاي هيات علمي دانشكده به مدت 2 سال انتخاب ميشود، مديريت ميشود.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم و دانشکده شیمی*  *دانشکده علوم* 

*معرفی* 


دانشكده  علوم پايه در سال 1355 تاسيس شد. در حال حاضر اين دانشكده بزرگترين  دانشكده در دانشگاه بوعلي سينا است كه در مقاطع ليسانس، فوق ليسانس و دكترا  دانشجو دارد. اين دانشكده داراي 5 گروه آموزشي است و ساختمان اين دانشكده  در فضاي اصلي دانشگاه واقع شده است. 

هم  اكنون اين دانشكده داراي 66 عضو هيات علمي و 1289 دانشجو دارد كه 226 نفر  آنها در مقطع فوق ليسانس و 10 نفر در مقطع دكترا تحصيل مي كنند.
مديريت دانشكده از رياست و معاونين او شامل معاونت مالي و اداري و معاونت پژوهشي تشكيل شده است.



*گروه های آموزشی* 



در حال حاضر اين دانشكده 5 گروه آموزشي دارد:

زيست  شناسي، زمين شناسي، رياضي ، فيزيك و آمار. هر گروه توسط يك نفر مدير گروه  كه از طريق راي گيري اعضاي هيات علمي آن گروه به مدت دو سال انتخاب مي شود،  مديريت مي شود.

    



*دانشکده شیمی* 




*گروه های آموزشی* 
شیمی آلیشیمی فیزیکشیمی تجزیهشیمی معدنیشیمی کابردی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده پیرا دامپزشکی*  دانشكده  پيرا دامپزشكي در سال 1373 در بخشي از ساختمان دانشكده كشاورزي كنوني و در  قالب آموزشكده دامپزشكي تاسيس شد. اولين دوره پذيرش دانشجو در همان سال  انجام گرفت. 



در  نيمه دوم سال تحصيلي 80-1379 محل آموزشكده از دانشكده كشاورزي به محل  كنوني يعني بخشي از دانشكده مهندسي سابق منتقل گرديد و در پايان سال 1388  پس از كسب موافقت قطعي شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي مبني بر پذيرش دانشجو در دو  رشته بهداشت مواد غذايي و بهداشت و بازرسي گوشت در مقطع كارشناسي ناپيوسته  به عنوان اولين دانشكده پيرادامپزشكي كشور فعاليت آموزشي خود را ادامه داد.




در  حال حاضر اين دانشكده داراي يك رشته كارداني دامپزشكي روزانه و شبانه و سه  رشته كارشناسي ناپيوسته علوم آزمايشگاهي، بهداشت مواد غذايي و بهداشت و  بازرسي گوشت به صورت روزانه و رشته انگل شناسي دامپزشكي در مقطع كارشناسي  ارشد مي باشد و تاسيس ساير رشته هاي وابسته به علوم دامپزشكي در مقاطع  كارشناسي ارشد و دكترا را در دستور كار خود دارد.

----------


## Saba_14

سلام

با تشکر از شما

رتبه دانشگاه بو علی در ایران چند است ؟

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> سلام
> 
> با تشکر از شما
> 
> رتبه دانشگاه بو علی در ایران چند است ؟


*
رتبه 26

برادیدین رتبه ها
میتونید به این لینک مراجعه کنید :*
Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities

----------


## aftabezendegi

تو هر درسی باید چند درصد بزنیتا این دانشگاه رشته مهندسی کامپیوترش قبول بشی؟

----------


## hbigdeli

برای ارشد تو این دانشگاه  باید چه رتبه ای بیاریم؟

----------

